# Verdict on Slate Raven MTI 2?



## jononotbono (Jan 29, 2017)

So, now it's been out for a while I was just wonder if anyone has a verdict on how good (or bad) the Slate Raven MTI 2 is?

My brain keeps thinking about it and using it with Cubase. I want to love it...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't forget to check out dtouch, it seems a large update is coming with composers in mind for cubase.

I can't seem to find a nice touchscreen in my country but you must have lots of options there, so be sure to check it out


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 29, 2017)

Jono
My friend recently acquired one from a composer who couldn't get on with it, mainly because he's didn't come from the analogue desk days so just kept grabbing for the mouse. So my friend took it off him for a good price.

Problem is now my friend has had it for a few months, he's found it to be the exact same situation. He just gets things done quicker with the mouse and doesn't have the time to change his workflow.
I tried it and I thought money would be better spent on a 4k Monitor.
Faders seem to work well enough, but you'd have to change your whole mindset at your workstation that's been in built in you for so long.
If you've worked in studio's with analogue desks most of your life then, yep, make sense to try it out.

It's very cool, there's no doubt about that.
Just has to suit the person with the right mindset.


----------



## Mishabou (Jan 29, 2017)

I had my MTI for a bit over a year now. I really try to like it but at the end of the day, mixing and editing were not any faster or more enjoyable than my mouse and keyboard. Touchscreen technology seems great on paper but i find it has so many shortcomings, it simply can't replace a good controller with real faders and knobs. It's cool for shortcuts and macros but the iPads can cover those needs.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 30, 2017)

Anhtu said:


> I had my MTI for a bit over a year now. I really try to like it but at the end of the day, mixing and editing were not any faster or more enjoyable than my mouse and keyboard. Touchscreen technology seems great on paper but i find it has so many shortcomings, it simply can't replace a good controller with real faders and knobs. It's cool for shortcuts and macros but the iPads can cover those needs.




Exactly the conclusion I reached with apps on my iPad. Moving faders on a touchscreen is just not satisfying, especially to those of us who came up with consoles.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to use Metagrid ISO and Lemur with a Raven MTI 2? It's a touchscreen after all.


----------

